

Font Awesome 4.1 released - Eduard
http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/icons/

======
f0under
Just happy that they have Pied Piper:

[https://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/icon/pied-
piper-a...](https://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/icon/pied-piper-alt/)
[https://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/icon/pied-
piper/](https://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/icon/pied-piper/)

~~~
Schlaefer
Imho FA doesn't need so many brand icons or subculture symbols ala Star Wars
at all. These should be separated from the core.

FA was a go to because it had a great set of useful generic icons, not because
it included every symbol under the sun.

------
mrinterweb
With font awesome, you are automatically using all of the icons however most
sites likely use about 1%-5% of the total available icons. That means using
font awesome is an unnecessary bloat on most sites. It would be nice if you
could download each icon as a separate SVG (maybe you can, I didn't see how).

I prefer to find the SVG elements I need and base64 encode them directly into
my CSS. That way you only include the assets you are using, minimize total KB
and network requests. There are two tools I use to help with this:

1\. [https://github.com/svg/svgo](https://github.com/svg/svgo) (node)

2\.
[https://gist.github.com/mrinterweb/11303706](https://gist.github.com/mrinterweb/11303706)
(ruby - I wrote this one)

~~~
petecoop
This is why I usually use [http://fontello.com/](http://fontello.com/) to just
take the ones out I want, it's pretty nice

------
Yetanfou
These ever-growing icon fonts make me wonder whether the Chinese were on to
something when they designed their logograms. With 439 icons in this font
alone, it might be possible to start writing simple prose using nothing but
icons. Some extra icons are clearly needed to add concepts not normally
expressed in icon form (personal pronouns, etc) but those are easily designed
or borrowed from logographic scripts.

~~~
micampe
[http://www.emojitales.com](http://www.emojitales.com)

------
bluthru
This is great!

Beginner question: Is there a way to manually remove the characters from the
font files that aren't used to increase speed? Or, is this hosted on a CDN by
someone?

~~~
danbee
[Icomoon]([http://icomoon.io](http://icomoon.io)) lets you assemble your own
icon font and includes Font Awesome.

~~~
thatthatis
If you're ok with GPL or Paid.

~~~
danbee
Well, yes. But you can also upload your own SVG's.

------
deanclatworthy
One thing to be aware of when using these fonts as I discovered on a large
project today: this font won't work on windows phone 7 devices. Whilst these
devices don't have much market share in the US it's quite a bit more in Europe
(particularly the Nordic countries).

The reason is that wp7 doesn't support font-face. The fix is to hide the
opacity of the :before pseudo selector that sets the content of the dom
element. Then you still reserve the space and then set the actual element to a
background of the svg for the icon.

It's a lot of work if you are using many icons but the alternative is unusable
squares all over your application for WP7 users.

------
MisterBastahrd
Gotta wonder if some of these new icons wouldn't have been better off split-
up. Most people recognize the PDF file icon as a white box with a black
outline but with a red symbol. Likewise the green W for Word.

------
johnchristopher
[http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-
Awesome/icon/rebel](http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-Awesome/icon/rebel) is
that really free to use (star wars rebel faction logo) ?

------
nat
Still no middle finger. It's like they don't even care.

~~~
binaryanomaly
Request it: [http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-
Awesome/community/#request...](http://fortawesome.github.io/Font-
Awesome/community/#requesting-new-icons)

~~~
nat
It has been: [https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-
Awesome/issues/2402](https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-Awesome/issues/2402)

------
piratebroadcast
Still no Ruby or Rails icons. Drupal has one though.

------
barrkel
And of course, if you don't enable custom fonts in your browser, they still
show up as boxes with hex digits (in Firefox, at least).

~~~
colinramsay
That's about five or six people affected by that problem then...

~~~
Yetanfou
You might be surprised there. The fonts don't show up for those who use
NoScript in default-deny mode (which is the suggested, and default, mode for
this popular extension) either. Yes, this is solved by allowing the specific
script (which?) to run for that page. I generally just leave the page as it
is, showing funny characters instead of the intended icons.

~~~
thatthatis
Serious question: At this point, when you use noscript, don't you expect the
web to be broken more places than not?

~~~
Yetanfou
Serious answer: those sites which insist on being unusable for those who don't
run scripts - be it those running text-based browsers of those who block
scripts - are not worth visiting in my not that humble opinion.

I deem a site to be usable when the content can be read. Sometimes this means
scrolling through an un-styled list of links and sundry before I can read
whatever the site tries to convey. So be it.

~~~
sampk
What scripts? The topic at hand is usage of custom fonts. Should we use images
instead to please you?

------
picardo
Only two transportation icons have been added: automobile and cab. Where is
bus, train, or the subway?

------
jameshk
This has been out for a few days, and i'm happy to see the HN and Reddit
icons!

------
jpswade
Seriously? They still haven't got a blog icon?

[0] [https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-
Awesome/issues/455](https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-Awesome/issues/455)

~~~
kmfrk
There's quite a backlog of requested icons. The pace is definitely not for
everyone, but at least the eventual product is of high quality.

This is an apt example of why we need a native +1 system for GitHub issues.

~~~
jpswade
That's all very well, but seriously a "Pied Piper" icon was more of a priority
than a blog one? This I do not understand.

~~~
Kudos
Someone obviously made that for fun. When you give your work away for free,
you get to choose to work on fun things sometimes.

